# Programmieren mit Simatic erlernen



## Andy Latte (5 August 2006)

Hallo Leute, 

bin eigentlich noch ein Anfänger was s7 angeht. Ist es es empfehlenswert einen Kurs von Siemens zu besuchen (c.a. 1000 Euro) oder doch besser zu Hause alleine mit PG und CPU hinsetzen... 

Erzählt mal von euren Erfahrungen... 

Bin Elektroinstallatuer und bilde mich zum Techniker fort. 
In der Schule machen wir nichts was auch nur annähernd mit dem Thema zu tun hat... 

Kann zwar C-Programmieren aber das hilft mir auch nicht weiter...

Folgende Bücher habe ich mir bereits bestellt und durchgearbeitet: 

Vogel-Verlag: Grundkenntnisse in SPS
Vogel-Verlag: Aufbaukurs

Hallo? Damit kann ich noch lange nicht komplexe Maschinen 150 Initiatoren, Zylindern und Drehgebern programmieren. Geschweige denn mit PRO-Tool ein Operator Panel programmieren?

Euer Andy

Wie seit ihr zum Spezialisten geworden???


----------



## volker (5 August 2006)

Andy Latte schrieb:


> Wie seit ihr zum Spezialisten geworden???


 
man fängt klein an und wird mit der zeit immer besser. 

hier solltest du mal vorbeischauen.
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=6


----------



## ducati (10 August 2006)

volker schrieb:


> hier solltest du mal vorbeischauen.
> http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=6


 
Die Ausbildungsunterlage von Siemens finde ich auch ganz gut, wenn Du zu Hause schon ne CPU und n PG hast ist das n guter Anfang.
Einfache FUP/AWL Programmierung mit STEP7 für ne S7-300 kann man sich schon selbst beibringen, wenn man n bissl was im Kopf hat.
Für komplexere Dinge, angefangen vom größeren Bussystem bis zum PCS7, sollte man dann doch schon ne Schulung besuchen, wenn mans denn braucht.
Ansonsten ist es halt immer ne Frage der Zeit, was man bei ner guten Schulung in ner Woche beigebracht krigt, erarbeitet man sich selbst vermutlich in 4 Wochen...
Beim Selbststudium sollte man nur aufpassen, dass man sich keine falsche Herangehensweise angewöhnt, gerade bei PCS7 kann das schnell passieren, wenn einem niemand das Grungprinzip erklärt hat...

cu,
ducati


----------



## SinusQuadrat (15 August 2006)

Als Ergänzung zum S7-Kurs

http://mitglied.lycos.de/spsexperte/
http://www.steuerungen.hhs.ka.bw.schule.de/~cbucht/sps/index.html
http://www.u-ohm.de/indexTRY.htm

und noch ein paar Beispielprogramme : http://www.familie-boch.de/sps/Simatic_S7/simatic_s7.html


----------



## Raydien (21 August 2006)

Ich brauchte 2 Jahre und bin noch lange nicht fertig. Weil nach Step 7 Protool kommt BUSS (Profibus LON blabla)  allgeimeine Visualiesierungssyteme .. kurz jeden Tag was neues.

Das du jetzt nach deinen SPS Techniker ne Anlage mit 150 Inis programmieren kannst liegt nicht am Simatec Manager sondern an deinem eigenden Grips .. der Simatec Manager ist nur das Tool womit du das realiesiert .. du könntest das auch alles mit EPLAN lösen  

Allederdings sage ich mal das es mir extrem geholfen hatte den einstieg zu finden einen Simatec Lehrgang zu besuchen .. aber wie gesagt es war nur der Einstieg. Lernen kannst du nur indem du auch Projekte dafür bekommst.. 

Deswegen vertrau nicht darauf einen Lehrgang oder 4-6 Lehrgänge zu besuchen und es zu können.

Du solltest als anforderung erstmal "gute EDV Kentnisse, Netzwerk  Compis allgemein" haben
und was mir geholfen hat, schaltungen im Stromlaufplan zu entwickeln und dann nacher in der SPS zu realiesieren, dann diese schaltung zu Visualiesieren.

gruß 

Ray


----------



## mariob (19 November 2008)

Hallo,
die eigentliche Lehre beginnt mit der Praxis, sicher ist es sinnvoll Lehrgänge zu besuchen, Bücher zu lesen etc. pp.. Wenn einem aber auf der Baustelle das theoretische Grundlagenwissen die Scheiße um die Ohren fliegen läßt, merkt man das da noch ganz andere Sachen wichtig sind. Robustheit des Codes zum Beispiel. Und das lernt man nunmal in der Praxis, am besten mit jemanden kompetenten an der Seite, auf der Baustelle, wo man sieht was passiert oder auch nicht. Den kompetenten braucht man zum Erklären, allein ist das immer sone Sache. Bei hinreichend Zeit von Deiner Seite ist das wertvoller als jeder Lehrgang, auch wenn es sinnvol ist sowas trotzdem mal zu machen.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## rumpelix (19 November 2008)

hallo alle zusammen ,

wir hatten in der schule ein bisschen sps und ich dachte das ich damit genug grundkenntnisse hätte, aber als ich das erste mal auf arbeit dann ein programm geöffnet habe war ich geschockt und konnt damit nichts anfangen.ich fragt meinen chef ob da mal ein paar richtige leergänge zu step7 drinwären.es klappte. dort lernte ich den aufbau , arbeitsweise , die verschiedenen Datentypen , temp , statische variablen usw. einer sps kennen . das hat mir persönlich sehr viel geholfen , erst dann konnte ich mich kleineren aufgaben stellen und so mein wissen stück für stück erweitern.
also meine meinung ist , ein ordentlicher grundleergang ( bei mir waren es 3 wochen )kann dir sehr viel arbeit ersparen gerade wenn man noch nicht so viel ahnung von der ganzen geschichte hat

ps: zum thema visu --> das hab ich mir alles selber angeignet , einfach etwas zeit nehmen , hinsetzen und testen dann wird das schon


----------



## kermit (19 November 2008)

also, in Sachen SPS bin ich Autodidakt. Allerdings mit der Basis, dass ich mich zuvor bereits mit uP-Programmierung in Assembler befasst hatte, dies bereits in der Jugend und da auch autodidaktisch

Eine Schulung kann insbesondere helfen, das Werkzeug (dessen Handhabung) rasch zu erlernen. Somit wird einem der Zugang zum Coden erleichtert. Das Finden des passenden Algorithmus ist eine andere Sache und unabhängig von der Programmiersprache. Insofern sollten Deine C-Programmierkenntnisse Dir durchaus eine Basis sein, so denn Du nicht nur das Coden in C erlernt hast.


----------

